# Eating boogers may be healthy



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2010)

> Mucophagy (literally mucus-eating, also referred as picking one's nose and eating it) is the consumption of the nasal mucus, boogers, and other detritus obtained from nose-picking.
> 
> Modern scientific research suggests that mucophagy seems to be a natural and even healthy activity, which exposes the digestive system to bacteria accumulated in the mucus, thereby helping to strengthen the overall immune system.
> 
> ...



I'm still trying to track down the original source to this. It seems to funny to be legit.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm still not eating my boogers. I don't care how healthy they are. I bet there are still a lot of forum members who do though... haha!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)

KelJu said:


> YouTube Video



I think he ate some of it, and stuck some of it on his tie. He was probably saving it for a snack later.


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I'm still trying to track down the original source to this. It seems to funny to be legit.



Not positive but I'm pretty sure that originated from research on primates...


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I think he ate some of it, and stuck some of it on his tie. He was probably saving it for a snack later.



Gordon Brown may pick his nose and eat it but that is one SMART mother fucker!  Have you seen him on C-SPAN2 and the UK's House of Common's?


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2010)

What the fuck is with all these guys eating their boogers? 

Is this something a lot of people enjoy doing? I must be missing out.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

LAM said:


> Gordon Brown may pick his nose and eat it but that is one SMART mother fucker!  Have you seen him on C-SPAN2 and the UK's House of Common's?



Actually no.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 1, 2010)

YouTube Video











I could never understand why people eat their own boogers. Sure we all pick our noses but why the fuck would you want to eat it?

Here's a vid of out former Prime Minister showing the world his little finger fetish. 

Makes you wonder if these people pick their arses too.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## The Foundation (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats freaking gross.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2010)

The Foundation said:


> Thats freaking gross.



They are delicous - you should try some.


----------



## benjani1 (Dec 21, 2010)

i once caught an ex girlfriend pick her ear and eat the ear wax . she didnt even realise she did it , almost unconsciously . then when i told her wot shed done she just denied it . i was preety hesitant bout getting jiggy that eve . i like the idea of communal snot munching though . it sounds kinda cool , all gathered round the fire , warm and cosy in your cave , comparing each others snotage . it would make giving presents at xmas alot easier.


----------

